# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Εκδηλώσεις nautilia.gr >  Εκδήλωση προς τιμή του Πλοιάρχου Γεώργιου Κολυδά.

## Maroulis Nikos

Το *n@utilia.gr* είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας προσκαλέσει στην εκδήλωση που θα γίνει την *Κυριακή 22/11/2009 και ώρα 11:00* σε ένα από τα πλοία του υπερσύγχρονου στόλου της *ΑΝΕΚ LINES* που θα βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, *προς τιμή του Πλοιάρχου Γεώργιου Κολυδά*.  

Το 2007 ο καπετάν Γεώργιος Κολυδάς έδεσε τους κάβους για τελευταία φορά βγαίνοντας στη σύνταξη μετά από 43 χρόνια περιπλάνησης στη θάλασσα.  


Στην ναυτική πορεία του, η οποία διέσχισε τις τελευταίες πέντε δεκαετίες, ο καπετάν Κολυδάς ταξίδεψε σε ποντοπόρα φορτηγά συμπεριλαμβανομένων και λίμπερτυ, σε οχηματαγωγά και σε επιβατηγά πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας. Ως πλοίαρχος υπηρέτησε στα περισσότερα πλοία της Ventouris Sea Lines, στο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ, στο ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ, στο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και στο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ με το οποίο έσπασε το «φράγμα» των 75 προσεγγίσεων σε μια εβδομάδα, ένα εξοντωτικό ρεκόρ που παραμένει ακατάρριπτο. Επίσης ταξίδεψε με τα περισσότερα από τα σύγχρονα πλοία της *ΑΝΕΚ LINES* (ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, ΑΡΚΑΔΙ, ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι, ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ, ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ κ.ά.) στην οποία και έκλεισε την θαλασσινή του καριέρα.  


Η *ΑΝΕΚ LINES* σε ένδειξη τιμής προς τον Πλοίαρχο Γ. Κολυδά αποτελεί και τον χορηγό της εκδήλωσης η οποία και θα διενεργηθεί σε πλοίο της, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  



*Μαρούλης Νίκος*  




Εάν επιθυμείτε να παραβρεθείτε στην τιμητική αυτή εκδήλωση, παρακαλούμε να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στο παρακάτω link: 
http://www.nautilia.gr/form.asp

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το *n@utilia.gr* είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας προσκαλέσει στην εκδήλωση που θα γίνει την *Κυριακή 22/11/2009 και ώρα 11:00* σε ένα από τα πλοία του υπερσύγχρονου στόλου της *ΑΝΕΚ LINES* που θα βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, *προς τιμή του Πλοιάρχου Γεώργιου Κολυδά*. 


Το 2007 ο καπετάν Γεώργιος Κολυδάς έδεσε τους κάβους για τελευταία φορά βγαίνοντας στη σύνταξη μετά από 43 χρόνια περιπλάνησης στη θάλασσα. 



Στην ναυτική πορεία του, η οποία διέσχισε τις τελευταίες πέντε δεκαετίες, ο καπετάν Κολυδάς ταξίδεψε σε ποντοπόρα φορτηγά συμπεριλαμβανομένων και λίμπερτυ, σε οχηματαγωγά και σε επιβατηγά πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας. Ως πλοίαρχος υπηρέτησε στα περισσότερα πλοία της Ventouris Sea Lines, στο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ, στο ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ, στο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και στο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ με το οποίο έσπασε το «φράγμα» των 75 προσεγγίσεων σε μια εβδομάδα, ένα εξοντωτικό ρεκόρ που παραμένει ακατάρριπτο. Επίσης ταξίδεψε με τα περισσότερα από τα σύγχρονα πλοία της *ΑΝΕΚ LINES* (ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, ΑΡΚΑΔΙ, ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι, ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ, ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ κ.ά.) στην οποία και έκλεισε την θαλασσινή του καριέρα. 



Η *ΑΝΕΚ LINES* σε ένδειξη τιμής προς τον Πλοίαρχο Γ. Κολυδά αποτελεί και τον χορηγό της εκδήλωσης η οποία και θα διενεργηθεί σε πλοίο της, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 




*Μαρούλης Νίκος* 





Εάν επιθυμείτε να παραβρεθείτε στην τιμητική αυτή εκδήλωση, παρακαλούμε να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στο παρακάτω link:

http://www.nautilia.gr/form.asp

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το πλοίο εκτός απροόπτου θα είναι το *ΑΡΙΑΝΔΗ*.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το πλοίο εκτός απροόπτου θα είναι το *ΑΡΙΑΝΔΗ*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Όλα είναι πανέτοιμα γα την αυριανή μεγάλη εκδήλωση που γίνετε προς τιμή του Πλοιάρχου Γεώργιου Κολυδά στο Πλοίο Αριάνδη στις 11:00 με την ευγενική χορηγία της *ANEK LINES*.

----------


## Leo

*Σας ευχαριστούμε για την συμμετοχή σας στην εκδήλωση του na@tilia.gr.*

Το θέμα είναι πλέον ανοικτό για να περιγράψετε τις εντυπώσεις και τις εμπειρίες σας από την σημερινή εκδήλωση μας στον πλοίο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ της ΑΚΕΚ Lines για την βράβευση του Καπετάν Γιώργου Κολυδά, ώστε να ενημερωθούν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη που δεν μπόρεσαν να παρευρεθούν.

----------


## kalypso

η εκδήλωση ομολογώ πως ηταν καταπληκτική με πολύ καλή οργάνωση και σεμνότητα....Εξαιρετικό το φωτογραφικό υλικό,αλλά και το βίντεο του καπετάν Γιώργου με αφηγήσεις του ιδίου αλλά και ανθρώπων που τον έζησαν .Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν να πραγματοποιηθεί!!!!

----------


## gtogias

Τι να πρωτοπεί κανείς για τη σημερινή ημέρα:

Εξαιρετική καθώς και συγκινητική η εκδήλωση για έναν καταξιωμένο καπετάνιο.

Αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια και στους εμπνευστές και σε όσους δούλεψαν για αυτήν.

Καλή οργάνωση, άψογη φιλοξενία από την ΑΝΕΚ (ναι λέω και καλά λόγια γιαυτήν) και φυσικά ένα υπέροχο καράβι που λες δεν θέλω να τελειώσει η εκδήλωση.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που είχαμε την ευκαιρία να απολαύσουμε μια τέτοια μέρα.

----------


## NikosP

¶λλη μία εκδήλωση του Nautilia.gr έλαβε χώρα σήμερα το πρωί πάνω στο F/B Αριάδνη της ANEK LINES! Για άλλη μια φορά περάσαμε πολύ όμορφα, βρεθήκαμε με ανθρώπους με το ίδιο ενδιαφέρον αλλά και γνωρίσαμε ποιός είναι, αλλά και τί έχει πράξει στην επαγγελματική του σταδιοδρομία, ο καπετάν Γεώργιος Κολυδάς. Αξίζει λοπόν ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους ανθρώπους του Nautilia.gr που διοργάνωσαν την εκδήλωση, επίσης στην ANEK LINES που για ακόμη μία φορά η φιλοξενεία της ήταν άψογη αλλά και τέλος στον καπετάν Γεώργιο Κολυδά για την προσφορά του στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η εκδηλωση ηταν αψογη σε ολα, οπως ακριβως αξιζει αυτος ο υπεροχος ανθρωπος καπτα Γιωργης Κολυδας! Η ομορφη αυτη Γιορτη Ειχε *επαγγελματικη οργανωση, ανθρωπινο συναισθημα, κουβεντουλα μεταξυ φιλων, φανταστικη* *φιλοξενια απο τους ανθρωπους του ομορφου* πλοιου της ΑΝΕΚ *F/B  Αριαδνη*!
Ενα μεγαλο* Ευχαριστω* σε ολους τους συντελεστες αυτης της καταπληκτικης εκδηλωσης, Το αξιζουν!

----------


## Natalia_gr

Σημερα σ αυτη την πρωτη συναντηση, μπορω απλα να πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και στους παρευρισκοντες αλλα και στην ΑΝΕΚ για την τοσο ομορφη γιορτη και συνεργασια. 

Παρολο που δεν μπορεσα να παραμεινω ως το τελος αυτης, οφειλω να πω, συνχαριτηρια για την ιδεα πραγματοποιησης τετοιων εκδηλωσεων!! Πραγματικα αξιζει να τους τιμουμε....


Φιλικα,
Ναταλια_gr

----------


## diagoras

Η σημερινη εκδηλωση ηταν μαγευτικη.Τα παντα υπεροχα και η φιλοξενια αψογη.Τα παντα αληθινα,λογια αληθινα,συναισθηματα αληθινα και εκπληκτικες αφηγησεις απ την ζωη του cpt Γιωργου.Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και ακομα ενα μεγαλυτερο μπραβο σε ολους τους συντελεστες και οργανωτες της απονομης

----------


## Harry14

Ποσα ατομα ησασταν περιπου; Δυστυχως λογο υποχρεωσεων δεν μπορεσα να περευρεθω. Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα επαναληφθουν τετοιες εκδηλωσεις. Μπραβο σας!

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστίες σε όλους τους συντελεστές της τόσο ζεστής αυτής συγκέντρωσης. Οι δύο μικροίκαραβολάτρες που με συνόδευαν καταενθουσιάστηκαν. Μας έλειψε μόνο ή ξενάγηση στην γέφυρα. Την άλλη φορά.....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Tα λόγια για την σημερινή εκδήλωση είναι περιττά!
Όλα πραγματοποιήθηκαν με απόλυτη επιτυχία!!Θα ήθελα να δώσω θερμά συγχαρητήρια σε όσους συνέβαλαν για την πραγματοποίηση αυτής της υπέροχης εκδήλωσης,όπως και την ANEK LINES και το πλήρωμα του F/B ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για την φιλοξενία τους .
Σε αυτό το σημείο θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όσους προετοίμασαν την παρουσίαση του αφιερώματος  για τον Καπετάν Γεώργιο Κολυδά.Από το οποίο πήρα σημαντικές πληροφορίες για εποχές τις οποίες δεν έζησα.
Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους !!!!
*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ήταν μια πολύ όμορφη εκδήλωση.
Έδωσαν όλοι τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους για να τιμήσουν τον καπετάν *Γιώργη τον Κολυδά.
* 
Το πλήρωμα του *"Αριάδνη"* έδωσε και την ψυχή του προκειμένου να είναι όλα τέλεια.

Ένα μεγάλος ευχαριστώ σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν.
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον ίδιο τον* Γιώργη τον Κολυδά.*

Η συνέντευξη που μας έδωσε έχει απομαγνητοφωνηθεί.
Σύντομα θα είναι διαθέσιμη σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

Ένα μικρό χαρακτηριστικό απόσπασμα από όσα μας είπε ο καπετάνιος στη συνέντευξη που μας έδωσε στις 5 Νοεμβρίου 2009:
 _"Ήμουν πάντοτε χαμηλών τόνων και στην ακτοπλοΐα ακόμα περνούσα απαρατήρητος. Αυτοί που ήθελα να με μάθουν με ξέρανε.
Δεν ήμουν ούτε της στολής, ούτε του σαλονιού."_
 
 Σήμερα μας είπε ακόμα κάποια λόγια βγαλμένα κυριολεκτικά μέσα από την ψυχή του:
 _"Έκλαψα από χαρά. 
Περπατώ στο λιμάνι με το κεφάλι ψηλά.
_ _Όταν κατεβαίνω στον Πειραιά έρχονται όλοι και με χαιρετούν"_

----------


## Ergis

εγω δεν θα πω πολλα καθως οι προλαλησαντες με εχουν καλυψει πληρως.

*3 ιδιαιτερα ευχαριστω*

*1.στον Γιαννη*(νησος μυκονος) για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια που μου προσφερε

*2.τον Leo* για την εξυπηρετηση που μου εκανε στο τελος.(ειλικρινα δεν θα τα καταφερνα αλλιως)

και *3 τον Νικο Μαρουλη*,που με την εκδηλωση αυτη μου εδωσε την ευκαιρια να κανω το ονειρο μου πραγματικοτητα.

και φυσικα ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ευχαριστω σε ολους τους υπευθυνους που συντελεσαν στην οργανωση και την πραγματωση της εκδηλωσης αυτης.

----------


## sonia24

Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που βρεθηκα σε μια τετοια εκδηλωση και με ευχαριστησε το γεγονος ότι ολα συνεβησαν απλα και διακριτικα με μια γρηγορη ανασκοπηση στο εργο του συγεκριμενου καπετανιου. 

Πολυ πετυχημενη και ομορφη εκδηλωση, ευχομαι και επομενες!

----------


## sylver23

Η άδεια ορκωμοσίας μου έκατσε στην καλύτερη στιγμή και έτσι κατάφερα να είμαι στην χθεσινή εκδήλωση.
Η οργάνωση απο πλευράς nautilia.gr ήταν άψογη.
Να είναι πάντα καλά όσοι έτρεξαν για να την διοργάνωση της εκδήλωσης.
Η φιλοξενία απο την ΑΝΕΚ απλόχερη.
Φάνηκε οτι είναι μία εταιρία που αγκαλιάζει τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις.
Χαίρομαι που γνώρισα την πορεία ενός μεγάλου καπετάνιου που δεν είχα ακουστά ούτε εγώ αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι.
Ιδιαίτερη στιγμή ήταν η φράση του καπτεν Κολυδά -Εκλαψα απο χαρά- οπως προανέφερε και ο Αντώνης.

Αυτές οι εκδηλώσεις δείχνουν ότι το nautilia είναι ένα φόρουμ που αγκαλιάζει τους Ναυτικούς και τους τιμά!

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Νίκο (Μαρούλη) που μας έχει δώσει την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουμε οι απλοί καραβολάτρες απο πιο κοντά την Ναυτιλία και τους ανθρώπους της.

----------


## Naias II

Ήταν μια φανταστική και σπουδαία εκδήλωση.

Περάσαμε πάρα πολύ ωραία, είχε αρκετό κόσμο και αισθανθήκαμε όλοι τη συγκίνηση και τη χαρά του καπτά Γιώργη Κολυδά, μέσα από ένα καταπληκτικό βίντεο από φωτογραφίες και δηλώσεις των ναυτικών που γνώρισαν από κοντά τον σπουδαίο αυτό και απλοϊκό άνθρωπο.

Από την άλλη χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα γιατί μέσα από αυτές τις εκδηλώσεις,συναντήσεις και ταξίδια του nautilia.gr μας δίνεται η δυνατότητα να γνωριστούμε από κοντά με τους συνφορουμίτες μας-με πιο ανθρώπινο από το ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο θα έλεγα-με τους οποίους για αρκετό καιρό ανταλλάσσουμε διάφορες απόψεις.

Επίσης, χαίρομαι που η εκδήλωση πραγματοποιήθηκε στο αγαπημένο μας, σε πολλούς πλοίο Αριάδνη. Κορυφαίο χαρακτηριστικό: η επίσκεψη στη γέφυρα.

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για τη πετυχημένη αυτή εκδήλωση από την ΑΝΕΚ, το πλήρωμα του πλοίου και τους συντελεστές του nautilia.gr

----------


## Νaval22

συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συντελεστές τις εκδήλωσης,θα ήθελα να τονίσω πως προσωπικά θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό το γεγόνος πως μια ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία αγκαλίαζει εκδηλώσεις καραβολατρών όπως επίσης το ότι κατανοεί και γνωρίζει πως υπάρχουν ανθρώποι που αγαπάνε τα πλοία και τη θάλασσα,το έχουμε ανάγκη αυτό μιας και το χόμπυ μας είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερο και ίσως μη κατανοητό στη σημερινή κοινωνία 
ένα μεγάλο Μπράβο.

----------


## nikosnasia

Η επίσπευση του (επαγγελματικού)ταξιδιού μας από την Μυτιλήνη κατά μία μέρα μόνο και μόνο για να παρευρεθούμε στην εκδήλωση αυτή του nautilia και της ΑΝΕΚ, προς τιμή του κατπετάν Κολυδά ενός αυθεντικού, γνήσιου, και δυναμικού καπετάνιου,δικαιώθηκε.
Πολύ καλή διοργάνωση, πολύ όμορφη παρουσίαση.Κυρίως ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ,ΖΕΣΤΗ και ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΗ χωρίς οτιδήποτε "περιττό".Συγχαρητήρια στους διοργανωτές. Kαι σε άλλα παρόμοια με υγεία.
Είμαστε ακόμη πολύ χαρούμενοι  που γνώρισαμε από κοντά έστω λίγα από τα μέλη του  nautilia. 
Και πάλι πολλά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους.
Nikos Nasia

----------


## vinman

Συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα για την εκπληκτική εκδήλωση!
Ήταν όλα τέλεια,και η φιλοξενία της Ανεκ πάνω στο Αριάδνη υποδειγματική!
Πολλά μπράβο στον Νίκο Μαρούλη αλλά και σε όσους δούλεψαν για να πραγματοποιηθεί η χθεσινή εκδήλωση!!

----------


## cpt babis

Πρωσοπικα εγω θα ηθελα για αυτη τη θαυμασια εκδηλωση να ευχαριστησω,πρωτα τον καπεταν Γιωργο Κολυδα που ειναι ενας εξ΄αυτων που τιμουν με την σπουδαια σταδιοδρομια τους και δινουν σε εμενα φωτεινο διδαγμα ηθους,τολμης και αξιας,αρετων που πρεπει να συνοδευουν την την προσωπικοτητα του Ελληνα ναυτικου στο διαβα της σταδιοδρομιας του.
Επισης θελω να ευχαριστησω το forum μας nautilia.gr και ασφαλως τον κ.Νικο Μαρουλη για την υπεροχη ιδεα να πραγματοποηθει αυτη η τιμητικη εκδηλωση που αντανακλα στο προσωπο του καθε Ελληνα ναυτικου.
Επισης την Ναυτιλιακη εταιρια ΑΝΕΚ που δεχθηκε με ευχαριστηση να φιλοξενησει,στο πλωτο αριστουργημα του στολου της στο θαυμασιο "ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ" ολους εμας και να αισθανθουμε σαν το σπιτι μας απο την ζεστη εξυπηρετηση και φιλοξενεια του πληρωματος.
Μενω ευγνωμων
Παντα προθυμος για καθε τετοια εκδηλωση.

----------


## kosmogyrismenos

Καλή συνέχεια Γιώργη στη υπόλοιπη ζωή σου....η αρμύρα όμως δεν πρόκειται να φύγε από πάνω σου….όσο και αν προσπαθήσεις να την βγάλεις……βλέπεις μας ακολουθεί όπου κι αν πάμε.

Ελπίζω να έλαβες το γραπτό μήνυμα που έστειλα με την υποβολή της αίτησης λόγο αδυναμίας μου να βρεθώ εκεί..και παρακάλεσα να σου το δώσουν.

Υ.γ.:1.- Ελπίζω να δούμε φωτό και βιντεάκι απ την εκδήλωση.

2.- Ο φίλος μου Χρήστος Ντούνης επίτιμος αρχηγος του Λ.Σ. ήταν καλεσμένος στην εκδήλωση; 

…συμπτωματικά το καλοκαίρι που συναντήθηκα μαζί του και μου αφιέρωσε δυό απ τα τελευταία βιβλία του (για τα λίμπερτις και για τις απώλειες των πλοίων μας ), έχει γράψει 35!! μέχρι σήμερα απ την αρχή της σταδιοδρομίας του, μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα ήρθε και η συζήτηση για σένα Γιώργη μου.

----------


## thanos75

Τα συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα στο nautlila.gr -και ειδικά στο Νίκο- που αγκαλιάζει τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις.  Μου ήταν δυστυχώς πολύ δύσκολο να παραβρεθώ αυτή την Κυριακή, όμως καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά πόσο όμορφη και ουσιαστική εκδήλωση θα ήταν.  Καλή ξεκούραση καπτα-Γιώργο!

----------


## frost

Αυτή είναι μια πρώτη περιληπτική έκδοση από την εκδήλωση προς τιμή του καπετάν Γιώργου Κολυδά. Ένα αναλυτικότερο βίντεο θα ακολουθήσει σε λίγες ημέρες. Πατήστε *εδώ* για να δείτε το βιντεο

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αυτή είναι μια πρώτη περιληπτική έκδοση από την εκδήλωση προς τιμή του καπετάν Γιώργου Κολυδά. Ένα αναλυτικότερο βίντεο θα ακολουθήσει σε λίγες ημέρες. Πατήστε *εδώ* για να δείτε το βιντεο


Φιλε frost, για αλλη μια φορα φοβερος....!!!
Το μονταζ σου πολυ προσεγμενο...!!!!

Η εκδηλωση ηταν αξιοζηλευτη...!!!!

Μπραβο και παλι σε ολους και καλη ξεκουραση στον καπτα Γιωργο, μεσα απο την καρδια μου....!!!!

Περιμενουμε και το βιντεο απο ολοκληρη την εκδηλωση....!!!!!

----------


## kosmogyrismenos

Μπορώ να πώ μετά απ αυτά που διάβασα και είδα στο βιντεάκι ότι η εκδήλωση που έγινε με ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, θα έπρεπε να κάνει την πολιτεία μας να καθιερώσει επίσημα σε κάθε αποχώρηση πλοιάρχου της ακτοπλοΐας, για συνταξιοδότηση, την τιμητική διάκρισή των «πλοιάρχων ηρώων» της ακτοπλοΐας για την προσφορά τους στην εμπορική ναυτιλία και στον τόπο μας.

Η τιμή αυτή τους ανήκει.
και να συμπληρώσω, όλοι είναι άξιοι θαυμασμού.

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

να δωσω τα συγχαρητηρια μου για αυτην την εκδηλωση προς τον κ.κολυδα το 2004 δουλευα στο κρητη 1 και τον ειχαμε πλοιαρχο ειμουνα πιτσιρικος τοτε εγω ειχα μαζεψει καμποσα λεφτα με αποτελεσμα να παρουν αερα τα μιαλα μου και να θελω να σταματησω για να πηγαινω στα μπουζουκια και στα μπαρακια θυμαμαι τοτε που με καλεσε στην γεφυρα και μου μιλησε λες και ηταν πατερας μου με συμβουλεψε και χαρης αυτον δεν εκανα την τεραστια βλακεια που ηθελα τον ευχαριστω και παλι.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Καθυστερημένα, αλλά με σεβασμό, θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ στον καπετάν Γιώργο να είναι ευτυχισμένος στην στεριανή πορεία της ζωής του, κοντά την οικογενεια και τους αγαπημένους του. Τα δάκρυα στα μάτια του να είναι μόνο από χαρά, σαν αυτά που κύλησαν, από συγκίνηση, κατά την διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης.

Ευχαρσιτούμε την ΑΝΕΚ για την χοργηγία, τον Καπετάνιο και το Πλήρωμα του πλοίου για την μοναδική φιλοξενία και όλους εσάς που ζήσαμε μαζί αυτήν την υπέροχη εκδήλωση. 

Δεν νομίζετε φίλοι ότι είναι ώρα να δουν και όσοι δεν ήταν κοντά μας μερικές φωτογραφίες από την εκδήλωση?  Με ρωτούν..... τις περιμένουν :Smile: .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θέλα να εχαριστήσω και δημόσια την ΑΝΕΚ, τον ΄καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα του Αριάδνη για τη φιλοξενία τους που ήταν πάνω και από τις προσδοκίες μας.

Επίσης πρέπει να ευχαριστήσω τα μέλη και τους φίλους του N@utilia.gr που μας τήμσαν με την παρουσία τους στην εκδήλωση αυτή.

Με χαρά μου είδα στην εκδήλωση και μέλη που τώρα ξεκινάνε την καριέρα τους στη θάλασσα, είμαι σίγουρος ότι μέσα από τα διάφορα περιστατικά από την σταδιοδρομία του καπετάν Γιώργου πήραν μία ιδέα τιι σημάινει αυτό που διαβάζουν στα βιβλία του ναυτικού δικάιου:
" Ο Πλοίαρχος δίδει πάντοτε το παράδειγμα των ναυτικών αρετών, ήτοι της τιμής, της αξιοπρεπείας, της καλής συμπεριφοράς, της δικαιοσύης, της συνέσεως, της ετοιμότητος, της αποφαισιστικότητος, της αφοσιώσεως εις το καθήκον, του θάρρους και της αυτοθυσίας."

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εγώ επειδή έχω περιορισμένο χρόνο αυτή την χρονική στιγμή θα ανεβάσω μία φωτογραφία από την εκδήλωση μας όπου ο Καπετάν Γεώργιος Κολυδάς βραβεύεται από την ΑΝΕΚ με ένα κάδρο του Πρέβελης...

Θα επανέλθω αργότερα με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες....*
PB229656.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά Nissos Mykonos σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ περιμένουμε και άλλες  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ήταν μια φανταστική μέρα !Μετά από την μεγάλη μας αγωνία για την προετοιμασία ,στο τελείωμα και βλέποντας ότι όλοι το ευχαριστήθηκαν ,χαλαρώσαμε και εμείς λιγο .Τι να πρώτο ευχαριστήσεις !Στον πλοίαρχο ,τους αξιωματικούς, και το πλήρωμα του βαποριού ,που αντί να πάνε σπίτι τους, εργάστηκαν όλη μέρα για μας !Την ΑΝΕΚ ,που μας έχει αγκαλιάσει ,και στηρίζει την κάθε μας προσπάθεια! Τα μέλη μας που για άλλη μια φορά ήταν μαζί μας !
Τον ¶ρη με την φανταστική δουλειά που έκανε στην παρουσίαση των βίντεο , και τέλος τον Νικό που για δυο εβδομάδες έτρεχε σαν τον Βέγγο να τα ετοιμάσει πάντα , δουλεύοντας 15ωρα .
Τέλος θέλω να πω γι αυτό που μας έμεινε από αυτήν την εκδήλωση ,ακούγοντας τον Καπεταν Γιώργο στην μικρή ανάδρομη στην ζωή του , αλλά και αυτούς που τους δόθηκε η δυνατότητα να μιλήσουν γι αυτόν , είναι ότι ,όσες σβούρες και μανούβρες να κάνεις σε ένα βαπόρι ,όσο μεγάλο κι αν είναι , αν περπατάς στο λιμάνι και δεν σε χαιρετούν με αγάπη και σεβασμό οι συνάδελφοι σου ,δεν έχεις καταφέρει απολύτως τίποτα . :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Συγχωρήστε με για τις λιγες και κακές φώτο...

DSC_3427.JPG

DSC_3433.JPG

DSC_3425.JPG

DSC_3428.JPG

----------


## Leo

Είναι όμως αντιπροσωπευτικές Απόστολε, ευχαριστούμε. Οι καπεταναίοι ετίμησαν τον καπετάν Γιώργο με το παραπάνω....  δεν έχει φωτογραφία που να μην έχει μέσα ένα, δύο, τρείς.....

----------


## rena

Μια εξαιρετικη εκδηλωση για εναν εξαιρετικο πλοιαρχο,εναν καταπληκτικο ανθρωπο.Η δραση του,οπως προβληθηκε και εξιστορηθηκε στα πλαισια της προς τιμην του εκδηλωσης ηταν αριστη,αξιεπαινη,αξιοθαυμαστη,σπανια,συγκλονιστικη  ,παρακαταθηκη για νεους,ενεργους αλλα και μελλοντικους ναυτικους.Επισης αξιο επαινου και θαυμασμου ειναι το ηθος,η σεμνοτηατα,η ανθρωπια του και η επιθυμια και παγια πρακτικη του να παραμενει παρα το τεραστιο βεληνεκες του χαμηλων τονων καθως και η μηδενικη του επαρση,η επαγγελματικη ευσυνειδησια και υπευθυνοτητα του.Θαυμασα προσωπικα την εξιστορηση των διαφορων βιωματων του απο τον ιδιο,ξεχωρισα το συμβαν με την επικινδυνη κλιση ενος πλοιου που παρα ταυτα καταφερε να δεσει(νομιζω το πλοιο ηταν το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ αν κανω λαθος συγχωρεστε με)και συγκινηθηκα-δακρυσα απο τον ηρωισμο και τη γενναιοτητα του.Επισης αξιεπαινες ηταν οι συμβουλες του προς τους νεοτερους ναυτικους καθως και το οτι η γεφυρα του ηταν παντα ανοιχτη για ολους κατι που δειχνει τη μεγαλοψυχια και την ανωτεροτητα του.Οι επαινοι,οι τιμες,οι διθυραμβοι απο τους συναδελφους του που δοθηκαν με τοσο σεμνο τροπο εδειξαν το μεγαλειο του ιδιου και γενικοτερα το μεγαλειο που χαρακτηριζει τους ναυτικους,τους "θαλασσανθρωπους",αυτους που κατακτουν και δαμαζουν το τοσο γοητευτικο αλλα και επικινδυνο "στοιχειο" της φυσης.Να του ευχηθω και απο το φορουμ μας καλη ξεκουραση και καθε ευτυχια!Να δωσω συγχαρητηρια στο NAUTILIA,στον κυριο Νικο Μαρουλη για αυτη την εξαιρετη διοργανωση και παρουσιαση!Καθε meeting του NAUTILIA -της μεγαλυτερης θαλασσινης παρεας-και μια νεα ευχαριστη εκπληξη!Ευχαριστιες στον κυριο Μαρουλη που μας δινει τη δυνατοτητα να ερχομαστε σε επαφη με τοσο ανωτερους,μεγαλειωδεις και αξιοθαυμαστους ανθρωπους η δραση των οποιων προσωπικα με συγκινει και με συγκλονιζει!Τα λογια δε,  ειναι περιττα γιανα περιγραφει η υπεροχη η ομορφια και η δυναμικη του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πραγματικα εντυπωσιακο πλοιο!Εις το επανιδειν και εν αναμονη για τα επομενα!!...χχχ

----------


## frost

Το δεύτερο βίντεο της εκδήλωσης είναι έτοιμο, και θα θελα να το αφιερώσω σε όλους όσους συντέλεσαν ώστε να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η υπέροχη εκδήλωση, καθώς και σε όλο το forum. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους δυο καλούς φίλους Trakman & Leo για τα ωραία νησιώτικα τραγουδάκια που παίζουν στο βίντεο.
Πατήστε *εδώ* για να δείτε το βίντεο. :Very Happy:

----------


## roussosf

> Το δεύτερο βίντεο της εκδήλωσης είναι έτοιμο, και θα θελα να το αφιερώσω σε όλους όσους συντέλεσαν ώστε να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η υπέροχη εκδήλωση, καθώς και σε όλο το forum. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους δυο καλούς φίλους Trakman & Leo για τα ωραία νησιώτικα τραγουδάκια που παίζουν στο βίντεο.
> Πατήστε *εδώ* για να δείτε το βίντεο.


Κωστα τελειο το video ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## rena

καταπληκτικο το video!!!!συγχαρητηρια!!!!

----------


## Leo

Κώστα, αφού σου πω συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σου, είναι εξαιρετική. Το πρώτο κομμάτι ήταν επιλογή του Γιώργου απο την πατρίδα του και δεν θα μπορούσε παρά να είανι αφιερωμένο στην ΑΝΕΚ και την Αριάδνη.

Για το δεύτερο κομμάτι ήθελα να πω ότι την συγκεκριμένη μουσική μου την είχε στείλει ένα πρωινό ο Απόστολος "μεθυσμένος" από τα χρώματα μιας Αιγαιοπελαγίτικης ανατολής,σε ένα από τα ταξίδια του επιστρέφοντας από την Κύπρο στον Πειραιά. ¶ρα λοιπόν έχει κι εκείνος μερίδιο στην επιλογή της μουσικής του κλεισίματος αυτού του βίντεο. 

Η επιλογή βέβαια δεν είναι τυχαία, είναι συγκεκριμένη αφού είναι αποτέλεσμα της διπλής πρόσκλησης που έστειλαν στο βίντεο στον καπετάν Γιώργο Κολυδά, οι καπεταναίοι της Ραφήνας Τάσος Τρέσος του AquaJewel και Κώστας Βελαλόπουλος του Πηνελόπη Α. Τον κάλεσαν να ταξιδεύει μαζί τους πηγαίνοντας στην ¶νδρο,  να συζητούν πίνοντας ένα καφέ απολαμβάνοντας τα χρώματα Αιγαίου.

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο παιδια παντα τετοια!!!!!!!

----------


## Notis

Είναι κάποιες φορές που δεν μετράει το πλήθος αυτών που λάμβάνουν μέρος σε μιά 
σύναξη, αλλά η ποιότητα των συμμετασχόντων...

Σε ενα ευρύχωρο σαλόνι του στολιδιού της Ακτοπλοίας μας, του *F/B ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ,* 
σε μιά άρτια οργανωμένη εκδήλωση, 
τιμήθηκε ένας ξεχωριστός πλοίαρχός μας, 
που αποφάσισε να αραξοβολήσει στο απάνεμο λιμάνι της 
οικογένειάς του και να ξεκουραστεί μετά απο μιά μακρόχρονη 
καριέρα στις θάλασσές αυτού του Κόσμου...

Σε μιά σεμνή τελετή τιμήθηκε ένας καπετάνιος,
που διακρίθηκε απο τα πρώτα του ταξίδια για τον 
επαγγελματισμό του αλλά και την σεμνότητα.
Που μετέφερε για δεκάδες χρόνια, εκατομμύρια νησιώτες,
τουρίστες, φαντάρους, προιόντα, φάρμακα και ταχυδρομικούς 
σάκους σε πολλές περιοχές της νησιωτικής μας χώρας.
Που υπηρέτησε με άλλα λόγια, τους συμπατριώτες του μέσα 
σε αντίξοες καιρικές συνθήκες, στερημένος τον ύπνο του 
και τα παιδιά του...
Που γαλούχησε γενιές καπεταναίων και άλλων ναυτικών, 
σαν δάσκαλος και πατέρας...

Που το όνομά του δεν έπαιξε σε εφήμερα μέσα ενημέρωσης.
Το τιτάνιο έργο του δεν πουλάει, όσο κάτω απο υπεράνθρωπες 
προσπάθειες το πλοίο θα φτάσει στην ώρα του στον προορισμό του!

Στο πρόσωπό του τιμήθηκε όλη η *Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία.*
Εκατοντάδες άλλοι συνάδελφοί του θα συνεχίσουν το
 ΕΡΓΟ του, για να φέρουν κέρδη στις Εταιρείες τους, 
όπως είναι θεμιτό, αλλά και να συνεχίζουν να ενώνουν τους ανθρώπους 
της παράξενα δομημένης- γεωγραφικά- αυτής χώρας..
Όμορφη και παράξενη πατρίδα,ωσάν αυτή που μου λαχε, δεν είδα..

Στην όμορφη αυτή εκδήλωση, σμίξανε καπεταναίοι της γενιάς του,
 η νέα γενιά των άξιων πλοιάρχων μας, οι εφοπλιστές, 
που πέρα απο εργοδότες, έχουν το μεράκι για 
προσφορά μέσα τους... 

Αλλά και εμείς, οι φίλοι της θαλάσσιας συγκοινωνίας και 
επικοινωνίας..
Καραβολάτρες, παλιοί και δόκιμοι ναυτικοί.
Οι συντελεστές του www.nautilia.gr για μιά ακόμη φορά
 συντέλεσαν στην άψογη διοργάνωση της ημερίδας.
Οι φίλοι ερασιτέχνες τεχνομαθείς προσέφεραν μέσα 
απο βίντεο και φωτογραφήσεις αξέχαστα ντοκουμέντα.

Το προσωπικό του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και του ΛΑΤΩ προσέφεραν την 
ημερήσια ξεκούρασή τους, για να έχει επιτυχία αυτή η εκδήλωση.

Η ίδια η Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Κρήτης, *ΑΝΕΚ*, αγκάλιασε
-για μιά ακόμη φορά- γενναιόδωρα μιά πρωτοβουλία, 
μερακλήδων ιδιωτών, που με ανιδιοτέλεια, πασχίζουν 
κόντρα σε αυτήν την λαίλαπα των καιρών, να αποδείξουν 
ότι αξίζει να αγωνίζεται κανεις για αυτό που πιστεύει σαν
 σωστό και ωφέλιμο..

 Μου έλειψε η παρουσία εκπροσώπου της άλλης Ναυτιλιακής 
δύναμης της Μεγαλονήσου, των Μινωικών-ίσως 
να μην προσκλήθηκαν.
Σίγουρα τα άξια και αυτά στελέχη της, δεν μπορεί, θα τον 
θυμούνται τον *καπταν Γιώργη*, στις καθημερινές τους 
περιπλανήσεις στο Αιγαίο...
Θα είχαν ένα λόγο να πούν...
Θα είχαν και ένα λόγο να μεταφράσουν την ταινία που 
προβλήθηκε την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι στα ιταλικά, και να την
 στείλουν στον αγαπητό σενιόρε...
Και αυτός-σαν άνθρωπος της θάλασσας-ίσως να μπορούσε 
να συγκινηθεί για την ιστορία του καπεταν Γιώργη, 
ιδιαίτερα για το ταξίδι του με φορτηγό απο την Αφρική 
στη Βρέμη, χωρίς βοηθήματα. Ή για το ρεκόρ του με τις 
75 προσεγγίσεις σε μιά εβδομάδα. 
Ή για πολλά άλλα.
Και να εκτιμήσει τι εστί Έλληνας Καπετάνιος.
Καλή ξεκούραση, αφανή Ήρωα του Αιγαίου και να χαρείς
 τις ομορφιές της ¶νδρου και της οικογενειακής θαλπωρής!

----------


## ndimitr93

Τα Χανιώτικα Νέα, εφημερίδα των Χανίων, είχαν άρθρο για την βράβευση αυτή....
κολυδας.jpg

----------


## plori

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους σας και πραγματικά εμείς οι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι των νησιών βλέποντας αυτούς τους καπεταναίους αισθανόμαστε μεγάλη τιμή και συγκίνηση.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Εκδήλωση* *n@utilia.gr** προς τιμήν του Πλοιάρχου Γεώργιου Κολυδά* 
Το *n@utilia.gr* σας παρουσιάζει φωτογραφικό υλικό και *ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ* με εκτενή στιγμιότυπα από την εκδήλωση που πραγματοποιήθηκε την *Κυριακή 22 Νοεμβρίου 2009* προς τιμήν του *Πλοιάρχου Γεώργιου Κολυδά*, για την προσφορά του στην εμπορική Ναυτιλία, στην οποία παρεβρέθηκαν αρκετά επίσημα πρόσωπα και πολλοί καλεσμένοι. 
Ευχαριστούμε θερμά, για μία ακόμη φορά, την εταιρία *ΑΝΕΚ LINES* για την ευγενική χορηγία της, καθώς και όλο το προσωπικό του υπερσύγχρονου πλοίου «*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ*» για την εγκάρδια φιλοξενία τους. 

Με εκτίμηση, Νίκος Μαρούλης  

*Για να διαβάσετε την πλήρη παρουσίαση της εκδήλωσης και να δείτε το σχετικό φωτογραφικό υλικό, παρακαλούμε πατήστε* *εδώ** ...*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Εκδήλωση* *n@utilia.gr** προς τιμήν του Πλοιάρχου Γεώργιου Κολυδά* 
Το *n@utilia.gr* σας παρουσιάζει φωτογραφικό υλικό και *ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ* με εκτενή στιγμιότυπα από την εκδήλωση που πραγματοποιήθηκε την *Κυριακή 22 Νοεμβρίου 2009* προς τιμήν του *Πλοιάρχου Γεώργιου Κολυδά*, για την προσφορά του στην εμπορική Ναυτιλία, στην οποία παρεβρέθηκαν αρκετά επίσημα πρόσωπα και πολλοί καλεσμένοι. 
Ευχαριστούμε θερμά, για μία ακόμη φορά, την εταιρία *ΑΝΕΚ LINES* για την ευγενική χορηγία της, καθώς και όλο το προσωπικό του υπερσύγχρονου πλοίου «*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ*» για την εγκάρδια φιλοξενία τους.  
Με εκτίμηση, Νίκος Μαρούλης  

*Για να διαβάσετε την πλήρη παρουσίαση της εκδήλωσης και να δείτε το σχετικό φωτογραφικό υλικό, παρακαλούμε πατήστε* *εδώ** ...*

----------


## Naias II

Το βίντεο καταπληκτικότατο.Ξεπεράσατε τους εαυτούς σας.
Συγχαρητήρια για όλη αυτή τη προσπάθεια.

----------

